# Heading for Illinois



## whitey (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm going to take Maw home to Ill. about the 24 April. I was thinking of driving up in our Car. However i don't like to stay in those low stars hotels and 4 & 5 stars cost about what it would cost to drive up in the Motorhome therefore I'm going in the MH. I just had it tune-up new spark wires and plugs and a new fuel filter., I need to have it service and air the tires up and put me some new windshield wiper blades on. I hope to have a safe trip, I'm getting alone in years so i guess this will be our last long trip. And that is the way it is with Maw and Paw today


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gerald, you Carolyn have a safe and good trip. And we hope this is not the last long or short one you and Carolyn make. But if is, I will make it a point to drop and chat with you where ever you may be at.


----------



## whitey (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Hollis; We hope to have a safe  trip, and i don't think that we won't. It's been about ten years since the last time we were up their Carolyn just wants to see were she live when we got marry. It really has change up a lot since we move to Mississippi in 1972. She has a brother two sisters and a hole bunch of nieces and nephew that lives in the Chicago area. I can only hold out drive about 3 hundred miles in a day anymore so we will stop around Benton, IL for the night and then drive on up the next day.


----------

